# tjet posts



## sukafish (Sep 12, 2009)

what is used when drilling out posts on tjets or other bodies to be mounted with screws???

please help


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

A drill bit and tap...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I use like a 030 drill bit to make the 1st hole then a drill bit that a little bit smaller then the dia of the screw


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL, no need for fancy smancy stuff here! The local hardware store should have what ya what, a 1/16 inch drill bit, or .063 drill bit and a pin vise should be all you will need. JMHO


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Buy the correct size Styrene tubing and there's no need to drill anything. I attach em to the chassis in question. File fit to the desired height with the post attached and then use some good CA glue and melt em together.

I have the size upstairs and and can get it later.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Any websites you can lead us to?

What tools do you recommend?

just a small jewelers finger drill and a 1/16" bit?


----------



## sukafish (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions.if the post is there and solid do you guys say drill then use the screw to size up the hole or use the tap?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Somewhere on the net, last season I purchased a tap for T-jet posts.
As Partspig suggested, the drill bit size of .060 to .0625 was recommended.
I drill post by hand w/pin-vise, tap thread & carefully install screw.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what I wrote about the small drill realy help to center the hole where u want
I do use a hand held pin vise
then drill with the larger drill 

many of us use the machine screws sold by rtho


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SK, Good tip, a small pilot bit to help position the tap thread hole.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

After using a pinvise and a 1/16th drill to drill the post, i use a 2/56 X 1/4 inch thread cutting screw (for plastic). You can get screws at MicroFasteners. (sorry I don't have the link)


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

win43 said:


> After using a pinvise and a 1/16th drill to drill the post, i use a 2/56 X 1/4 inch thread cutting screw (for plastic). You can get screws at MicroFasteners. (sorry I don't have the link)


www.microfasteners.com

Bear :wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

If you happen to have an Aurora T-jet that still has the original screws in it, someday take one of them out and look at it. You will see that they are not "machine screws". Aurora used a special screw designed to cut it's own threads in plastic, called a threadcutter. The screws also had a very flat panhead shaped head. Yes you can still buy them today. (shameless plug here) I am not sure if the one's Rick sells at RTHO are thread cutters or not, as I have not purchased any of those yet. I am assuming that if he sees this thread he will chime in here. I do intend to buy some from him soon though!


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

Hello PartsPig,

Yes the screws I sell have the special thread for plastic.
They are identical in every way to the original Aurora screw.

Rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

bearsox said:


> www.microfasteners.com
> 
> Bear :wave:


THANKS bear  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

2 types of screws we may be talking about

aurora(like) and fray type that counter sink into counter sunk guide pin holes


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

You may be, I wasn't! There is no Fray here in my cave!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

partspig said:


> You may be, I wasn't! There is no Fray here in my cave!





You don't know what you are missing.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the org question


> what is used when drilling out posts on tjets or other bodies to be mounted with screws???
> 
> please help


so why there are 2 type of screws 1 may be looking for

:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Not two of the same, but two entirely different things.

First you need a hole, I like to use a drill in a pin vise for pinpoint acuracy and some tape to mark depth; but other guys will come on here with 87 different methods of how to yoke a brush-hog or flamethrower to your dremel and potentially speed up the process of ruining a screw post, rather than use the correct tools. Those would be patience and the pinvise.

THEN, and only then can you use the cutter screw. The SECRET is having enough clearance for the screw to do it's job without blowing the post apart. duh.

I can count the number of screw post repairs I've done, but let's just say that it's more than my fair share. Some of which were my own foolishment; but 100% of the failures in original t-jet screw posts are caused by shrinkage of the screw hole due to aging...and then indiscrimminantly pounding a screw into them.

So the lesson is always approach aged, unknown, or repaired posts carefully AND also verify that you have the correct clearance when you drill and set up a freshy.

Remember that resin bods are an entirely different onion and you dont have the aggrevated shrinkage like styrene. Although some resin mimics the feel of old school styrene; not all resin is the same. Some are more tolerant to a screwing than others. Obviously the harder and less pliant the resin is, the more clearance and acuracy you'll need. I find that the harder resins will accept a fine thread machine screw very nicely providing the hole is correctly prepared to accept it.

It's a heck of a lot easier to drool a little goop or some extra resin into and overbored screw hole than it is to repair a grenaded or snapped post. Even in the worst case scenario one can use an internally threaded insert with the matched screw as a get out of jail card.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I use a vise and a drill press. I saw somewhere where someone was using a CNC machine.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

sukafish said:


> what is used when drilling out posts on tjets or other bodies to be mounted with screws???


The question was about drilling, not the type of screws. I still would use a drill and pin vise. Geez .........


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> You don't know what you are missing.


Yes I do Wheelszk. Been there done that, both magnet and fray cars. It is not any fun for me, just expensive as all heck! And I am in this hobby to have fun. Besides, those Fray cars are NOT t-jets. JMHO


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Yes I do Wheelszk. Been there done that, both magnet and fray cars. It is not any fun for me, just expensive as all heck! And I am in this hobby to have fun. Besides, those Fray cars are NOT t-jets.


I do race the fray car, but i agree with PP
They have taken the t-jet and made it into a slow magnet car.

But I still like racing the them, but also why I love the Greenbrier thunderjet challenge cars! they are more like when we were kids


----------

